# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  gooses

## kotuku

any of you CHCH buggers seen any sign of canada gooses  on the wing -specially headed toward ellesmere .GSPF did a recce 2/7ago not a sign .ive had a couple of promising intell reports _oodles of aggro canadas nesting up the st james walkway and last night a colleague on nightshift with me has heard a lot of nocturnal calling on the wing   etc -shes over bealey ave way.
anyone out lincoln way spotted the buggers on the wing .
5-6 yr ago we'd have been harvesting by now but obviously its changed.
any sightings info etc much appreciated.

----------


## charlie1991

Just moved outta motukarara. theres a fair few hanging around off the rail trail on the way to little river but not on the wing no, i had a little spell once of trying to get a few in but nope nothing, sorry.

----------


## kotuku

> Just moved outta motukarara. theres a fair few hanging around off the rail trail on the way to little river but not on the wing no, i had a little spell once of trying to get a few in but nope nothing, sorry.


cheers charlie -maybe we could catch up sometime and get you onto a couple -best aphrodisiac out in a goose salami -with a couple under my belt even a knothole in a fence paling looks like kimmy kardashians..... :Pacman:

----------


## charlie1991

> Just moved outta motukarara. theres a fair few hanging around off the rail trail on the way to little river but not on the wing no, i had a little spell once of trying to get a few in but nope nothing, sorry.


I'm over in Springfield now, but more than happy to come and have a day out with you fellas.

----------


## uk_exile

What's the best time of year for getting them to eat?

----------


## kotuku

> What's the best time of year for getting them to eat?


once the get"home"to the lake hopefully sometime soon should be a few youngsters about -good for eating .most myself included simply breast em -with of taking legs as well for patties or salamis. there are also feral g-these herbewrts being also a very firm favourite of mine .Itreat them similarly although must admit Ihave plucked and eaten the odd one.same rule really younger =more tender.ferals generally never move far from lake edge.

----------


## uk_exile

> once the get"home"to the lake hopefully sometime soon should be a few youngsters about -good for eating .most myself included simply breast em -with of taking legs as well for patties or salamis. there are also feral g-these herbewrts being also a very firm favourite of mine .Itreat them similarly although must admit Ihave plucked and eaten the odd one.same rule really younger =more tender.ferals generally never move far from lake edge.


Thanks. I spend a bit of time around Ashburton lakes and there's a few Canada geese there. They're happy floating around fairly close so thought I might take 1 or 2 with .22 then 
Have never eaten goose so wanted it to be good time of year when first try it. I've read the breasts are ok cubed up and skewer on bbq

----------


## dannyb

> Thanks. I spend a bit of time around Ashburton lakes and there's a few Canada geese there. They're happy floating around fairly close so thought I might take 1 or 2 with .22 then 
> Have never eaten goose so wanted it to be good time of year when first try it. I've read the breasts are ok cubed up and skewer on bbq


Don't think you can legally use a .22 unless your on private land  :Thumbsup:  no hate just don't want to see anyone in the shit.
I got plenty goose breast in the freezer if ya wanna try some ?

----------


## gonetropo

> cheers charlie -maybe we could catch up sometime and get you onto a couple -best aphrodisiac out in a goose salami -with a couple under my belt even a knothole in a fence paling looks like kimmy kardashians.....


Kim?? EUWWWWWWW!!!
 :Sick:

----------


## uk_exile

Legally ok as got DOC small game permit that allows use of .22 rim-fire rifle, .22 hornet or shotgun & because Canada are not game birds its all good. That's doesn't apply to lake ellesmere though, need a special permit for there & shotgun with steel only.

----------


## kotuku

> Legally ok as got DOC small game permit that allows use of .22 rim-fire rifle, .22 hornet or shotgun & because Canada are not game birds its all good. That's doesn't apply to lake ellesmere though, need a special permit for there & shotgun with steel only.


id be  very careful using any .22 near any body of water on geese.ricochet better than even chance .power to kill ratio -youd be very suprised just how much force is required to down a fully fledged canada:BTW shooting on the water may be technically legal but amongst the goose shooting fanatics its not the done thing and to evcen present with one may well see a reaction similar to the look of a lab owner as doris leaves a pile on the bremworth carpet having scoffed sundays roast!
I can assure you ive always specifically asked DOC for permit to shoot geese on ellesemere -not just a small game one and have had it specifically issued for that.likewise fewral geese though sometimes both are combined .
In light of current FAL controversies and in order to avoid potential difficulty i'd recommend you contact DOC again re the specifics of using .22 or variants therof on canada geese in Ashburton lakes district.lastly -do not underestimate the scouting powerds of a canada goose -99.9%of time theylldetect you before you can set up to take em ands youd be bloody suprised what happens next -thats why most gooseshooters oftern have large square foreheads with receeding hairlines -exasperated forehead slapswith tearing out precious lumps of what little hair is left as mr goose rockets for the sky alerting all and sundry whanau for kms around.

----------


## Rushy

> any of you CHCH buggers seen any sign of canada gooses  on the wing -specially headed toward ellesmere .GSPF did a recce 2/7ago not a sign .ive had a couple of promising intell reports _oodles of aggro canadas nesting up the st james walkway and last night a colleague on nightshift with me has heard a lot of nocturnal calling on the wing   etc -shes over bealey ave way.
> anyone out lincoln way spotted the buggers on the wing .
> 5-6 yr ago we'd have been harvesting by now but obviously its changed.
> any sightings info etc much appreciated.


Kotuku those bloody English are tricky bastards.  They made the plural of goose, geese by swapping out the oo for an ee but the cunning buggers didn’t make it a rule so the plural of moose is not meese and the plural of noose is not neese.  I blame Pengy.

----------


## uk_exile

> id be  very careful using any .22 near any body of water on geese.ricochet better than even chance .power to kill ratio -youd be very suprised just how much force is required to down a fully fledged canada:BTW shooting on the water may be technically legal but amongst the goose shooting fanatics its not the done thing and to evcen present with one may well see a reaction similar to the look of a lab owner as doris leaves a pile on the bremworth carpet having scoffed sundays roast!
> I can assure you ive always specifically asked DOC for permit to shoot geese on ellesemere -not just a small game one and have had it specifically issued for that.likewise fewral geese though sometimes both are combined .
> In light of current FAL controversies and in order to avoid potential difficulty i'd recommend you contact DOC again re the specifics of using .22 or variants therof on canada geese in Ashburton lakes district.lastly -do not underestimate the scouting powerds of a canada goose -99.9%of time theylldetect you before you can set up to take em ands youd be bloody suprised what happens next -thats why most gooseshooters oftern have large square foreheads with receeding hairlines -exasperated forehead slapswith tearing out precious lumps of what little hair is left as mr goose rockets for the sky alerting all and sundry whanau for kms around.


Understood. I'll check with DOC about method specifics. Have asked before and no special permit for location (unlike Ellesmere), small game permit was enough. 
I'd be taking them on water or land. Would be head or neck shots too as not sure a 22 would be enough for a body shot. 
Anyone would have to be a fool to fire a .22 at a flying bird as projectile travels 1.5km+

----------


## gsp follower

> What's the best time of year for getting them to eat?


summer early seasons ok but usually feb march after they get on grass and off the  brown top .
winter season june july august theyre fat but paranoid as hell.
summer season kicks off feb 1st for parries which should kick in nicely with when we used to get into the geese
bloody 14th of January opening was ok for the top of nth Canterbury but was to early for the lake I reckon.

----------


## gsp follower

> Legally ok as got DOC small game permit that allows use of .22 rim-fire rifle, .22 hornet or shotgun & because Canada are not game birds its all good. That's doesn't apply to lake ellesmere though, need a special permit for there & shotgun with steel only.


I thought the only ashburton gorge lake you could shoot on at all   was emma

----------


## 2post

> Kotuku those bloody English are tricky bastards.  They made the plural of goose, geese by swapping out the oo for an ee but the cunning buggers didn’t make it a rule so the plural of moose is not meese and the plural of noose is not neese.  I blame Pengy.


Thanks @Rushy for the English lesson; I’m keen on some of these geeses too.

----------


## Marty Henry

They could have gone with geesei as well, as in octopus, and octopi. English it a tricky beast. And as for a murder of crows, a coven of ravens, a gaggle of gooses, geese, or goosei etc it seems to be make it up as you go.

----------


## csmiffy

@ Marty Henry members of parliament- a cluster of fucks.

----------


## gsp follower

time to sort the parrie floaters shells with a paint touch up and get the goose shells lookin passable

----------


## kotuku

right o,spent yesterday paintin up my parrie decoys-got 6pairs .me old sillos were dragged out -built in my 1st season of my rejuvenated career   3mlMDF(got for $1.00a sheet) and i must say age aside theyve weathered well.not even a bloody pellet hole in em!
this am undertook what ive be meaning to do for ages .
since the earthquakes in CHC denude the eatern side of suburban chc and with it being left to return to scrub -messrs canada and parrie moved in enmasse .last few year estuary ,lower avon and b romley shit ponds resembed benidorm at height pommy holiday season.the bastards were everywhere .you had to stop the car as mobs shuffled across the road _i kid you not!
hmmm today -opp hire building  on poopond rd(cant think of its correct name)-huge paddock of brown top grass -geese at ellesmere think thats maccas and theyll knock it off faster than you can blink. seen 2adult 5-6 gosling canadas.
pooponds -couple mobs of canadas 10-15 birds in each -thats not unreasonable year round actually .
 made my way to lower avon oppavondal golf club-3mobs of 30+birdas in each -noticeable CCC has weedcutter working this strectch of river and i watche juvenile canadas going arse up like dabbling ducks emerging with gobs full of weed.a few marue birds amongst them but majority look 1-2yr old.
I drove firther along toawrd city wwhere previouslt there had been major mobs of geese/parrie in the river and along the banks -hmmm not a bloody bird.
mallards tyeah -they'd park in ya dunny if it meant a feed but messr parrie  where art thou ma wee cherie.
my guts is long overdue for a nice need of organic parrie or canada goose breast and it is not a tolerant nor patient master.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Legally ok as got DOC small game permit that allows use of .22 rim-fire rifle, .22 hornet or shotgun & because Canada are not game birds its all good. That's doesn't apply to lake ellesmere though, need a special permit for there & shotgun with steel only.


Wonder if I can get a small Game permit for Western Springs heaps of geese there  :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

if the bird counts at elly don't get done tomorrow then they probably wont get done 
in time for any helpful info for the parry opening this weekend.
so we,l have a look wedsday should be geese about at least.

----------


## kotuku

me&GSPF went for a gander (excuse the pun).no major goose sign round ,a couple of flights of parries as we left .however to our disgust right in front of us xclear evidence of some person/s(a general noun)had been very busy sighting in a 7mm-08  shotty and .22 on the doc fenceposts surrounding the grassed area -for good measure and maybe a joke they'd also turned the DOC sign into a DIY colander.
backstop new DOC seedlings and 180sq km of lake ellesmere.had anyone been coming up the track from the lake  most unpleasent suprise was awaiting them. as if LFAO are not under the pump enough already ,we hand this sort of highly visible stupidity to the antis and wer'e caught by the short and curlies .
all i can say is whoever you are Ihope you enjoyed yourselves cause a BIG FAT THANKS FOR NOTHING!
the general public use this reserve -what the hell will they think????

----------


## 2post

They are flying your way @kotuku

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 129400
> They are flying your way @kotuku


kotuku and I two fat old bastards sallied forth to the great lake .
no handy parries available but we did manage 3 geese under not very waterfowl hunting conditions.
thanks for the heads up they arrived right on schedule :O O: 
ps one ounce of steel 2.s in 3 inch loads is not as sudden death as 30 grams of lead 2.s

----------


## kotuku

> kotuku and I two fat old bastards sallied forth to the great lake .
> no handy parries available but we did manage 3 geese under not very waterfowl hunting conditions.
> thanks for the heads up they arrived right on schedule
> ps one ounce of steel 2.s in 3 inch loads is not as sudden death as 30 grams of lead 2.s


aye we did it in style .me -yup first time up with baikal O/U +2 3/4  4s steel - this combo is a little light for me after some discussion .no probs will revert to mighty escort s/a with solway magnum 3"34gm steel -that will stop anything.I lost my first goose -knocked him arseover outta the blue but he still managedto up and run and i aint designed for speed over mud ,water or even dry land.
idiotically Ionly carried 2 spare rounds to euthanise -didnt work.
 however as GSPF said all in all a bloody marvellous day 
.to see the numbers of canadas we so fondly remember,to hear those calls on the wing and to watch GSPF seduce the buggers into turning our way with his "lonesome want some lovin call" and to bring home some of natures finest organic meat-plump young juvenile hanging in ma shed -GSPfs a little more mature.to me this is natures antidepressant ,get fit plan and yet another ripper for 2020-
LLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTS  GGGGGGGEEEEETTTTTTTT IT OOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN
2POST YOU THERE BRO 
can you advise your local goosey friends (the ones in the photo)-theres 3 vacancies at ellesmere -very nice for gooses at this time of year -specially wee plump buggers BUUUUUUUUUURP
 the post match cuppa and sandwiches was even better -my finest sawbench top atop a recycled camp stool with matching camping stool featuring restitched seatbelt seats
coffee -milk and sugar vicar -egg and tomato sandwiches -suppins and chatting we looks up oh fuck no 8 canadas in formation heading our way -waaaaa      gear all carefully locked away ammo in containers guns in cases-trust ma nature to have the last laugh!
actually she had another -i ripped crutch outta me shorts -big enough for a battalion of bangalore whores to access all because i kept droppin cartridges outta my trap shooting vest!! shorts fucked vest will be sorted pronto!

----------


## 2post

> aye we did it in style .me -yup first time up with baikal O/U +2 3/4  4s steel - this combo is a little light for me after some discussion .no probs will revert to mighty escort s/a with solway magnum 3"34gm steel -that will stop anything.I lost my first goose -knocked him arseover outta the blue but he still managedto up and run and i aint designed for speed over mud ,water or even dry land.
> idiotically Ionly carried 2 spare rounds to euthanise -didnt work.
>  however as GSPF said all in all a bloody marvellous day 
> .to see the numbers of canadas we so fondly remember,to hear those calls on the wing and to watch GSPF seduce the buggers into turning our way with his "lonesome want some lovin call" and to bring home some of natures finest organic meat-plump young juvenile hanging in ma shed -GSPfs a little more mature.to me this is natures antidepressant ,get fit plan and yet another ripper for 2020-
> LLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTS  GGGGGGGEEEEETTTTTTTT IT OOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN
> 2POST YOU THERE BRO 
> can you advise your local goosey friends (the ones in the photo)-theres 3 vacancies at ellesmere -very nice for gooses at this time of year -specially wee plump buggers BUUUUUUUUUURP
>  the post match cuppa and sandwiches was even better -my finest sawbench top atop a recycled camp stool with matching camping stool featuring restitched seatbelt seats
> coffee -milk and sugar vicar -egg and tomato sandwiches -suppins and chatting we looks up oh fuck no 8 canadas in formation heading our way -waaaaa      gear all carefully locked away ammo in containers guns in cases-trust ma nature to have the last laugh!
> actually she had another -i ripped crutch outta me shorts -big enough for a battalion of bangalore whores to access all because i kept droppin cartridges outta my trap shooting vest!! shorts fucked vest will be sorted pronto!


I suspect you got the three flying out of formation in the photo. I’ll keep an eye out ant let you know next time I spot some gooses flying south.

----------


## McNotty

> Attachment 129400
> They are flying your way @kotuku


Good little mob forming in T Bay, bloody lovely sight driving past them each day.  Was a mob of 30 just down from boat club yesterday.

----------


## 2post

> Good little mob forming in T Bay, bloody lovely sight driving past them each day.  Was a mob of 30 just down from boat club yesterday.


I’m just across the harbour from you then. 
These were all for kotuku though :Psmiley:

----------


## McNotty

We do all our shooting up Rangitikei, the population up there is getting out of control!!! Not too sure how the Welly area population is going.

----------


## gsp follower

> We do all our shooting up Rangitikei, the population up there is getting out of control!!! Not too sure how the Welly area population is going.


there was/is a shipload up paraparaumu way

----------


## kotuku

> Im just across the harbour from you then. 
> These were all for kotuku though


youd go out get amongst em with a 12yr old malt and whisper "i know a bloke in CHCH hes really keen on you"and put me bloody weights up without a doubt.!
 some time this year you can get ya arse down her for a weekend and  wel have a honk honk 2 step special plus or minus the kilt sand oatmeal piano. actually..anyone know a good recipe for a goose haggis

gadget you there bro  any chance mummys got one in the back of her Mc Edmonds cook book!

----------


## kotuku

I processed that goose today -as I thought sub adult .loverly pink plump breast meat -plenty of fat-bordering on me -too much! s oagain itake it as a sign we are in for somre bloody good hunting!

----------


## Micky Duck

edmonds cookbook...beer batter
cube breast/leg meat into bite sized lumps...LEAVE THAT PLURRY SKIN ON WOMAN!!!!!!!!
coat liberally with beer batter...quick fry in deep dish fry pan hot...camp oven works even better....
serve with bread n butter   and more beer.


got butcher to make us salamis two years in a row...pluck goose/parrie breasts then mince with skin on...it leaves enough fat in mix to keep it oh so moist.

----------


## Micky Duck

kent/gamebore or best of all winchester expert 2 3/4" 1 1/16th loads of #2s or #3s sort them big honkers out bigtime.

----------


## 2post

This is from the Good house keeping cookery compendium 1954 revised edition. :Thumbsup: 

Edit sorry you cant read it

----------


## kotuku

my brew of 3"34gm solway magnums from the barry foster "hull'ammo is a sure fire stopper and i mean it literally stops everything.bout time the escort got a workout -it'llbe getting fat sitting in tht safe!

----------


## kotuku

heres a couple of my own original recipes 
goosedogs
hot dog buns 
onion/sthinly sliced 
goosebreast thinlysliced stirfy style
sauce or gravy of your choice.

heat pan sizzling hot -cook goose to you taste set aside .brown ya onionsto your desire ,put aside with goose .warm ya sauce or gravy .
take ya bun layer onions&goosepieces top with sauce tilt head fill guts clean teeth with ale of choice ,repeat until staisfied.


now you you SNAGS who fancy themselves in the kitchen and want to impress ma in law.
take 500gm sausage meat and 500gm goose breast mix in food processsor ,season to taste.
grab yaself some flakey pastry roll out.
set ya oven on 250-275"C
roll ya meat out inot tubes ,place of pastry and roll up ala sausage rolls
 cut em to size and into the oven.when golden brown -haul em out and...........
 bloody ripper .last mob i served these to nearly licked the pattern off the wifes best cake plate!

----------


## kotuku

me again -just been havin a yarn with local DOC guy about certain matters .he states DOC are aware canada numbers are mushrooming rapidly and we all know what that means.lets all get stuck in and do our bit as we always do.  these younger birds are primo eaters and in line with our green cuzzies whats better than clean green organic meat -its organic eugenie ,um cause of death -well i made its organs stop working!

----------


## gsp follower

> my brew of 3"34gm solway magnums from the barry foster "hull'ammo is a sure fire stopper and i mean it literally stops everything.bout time the escort got a workout -it'llbe getting fat sitting in tht safe!


weights good on a boat anchor :Grin: 
wait till you met my bit on the side tomorrow you,l cream your jeans .
she goes by the handle AYA 106 a Spanish bint with twin triggers both barrels choked impcyl and 2.3/4inch steel capable .

----------


## 2Quack

Up these ways our local Homekill butcher makes a mean Goose Bier Stick ...... in bulk quantities

----------


## kotuku

them gooses thought ya said hunt me and bugger so ya did. now thats some reall fine bier sticks lyin there.
Is that the head game keeper i hear chiming in .welcome good sir to the royal and ancient order of 12g users  Likewise your fiend with the double "D": cups -oops i meant 12g barrlels

----------


## gsp follower

> Up these ways our local Homekill butcher makes a mean Goose Bier Stick ...... in bulk quantities Attachment 129835


damn that's a lot of beer sticks sausages or salamis.
pleased they don't get wasted good on you.
 kotuku you know you want her but she,s not for your rough west coats hands and ways,
you philistine :Grin:  see you tis avo im off to field test aya the saucy wench

----------


## 2Quack

Yep we try and use everything we can .... RC50,s at 8m do a bit O damage to a front on goose though !!
Theyre just starting to mob up in big numbers now on our farms, total about 700 in one mob and prob 4-500 in the other, even shooting up to a thousand birds a season between our group doesnt make a dent in them and it becomes expensive using a slab of ammo a shoot .

----------


## kotuku

> damn that's a lot of beer sticks sausages or salamis.
> pleased they don't get wasted good on you.
>  kotuku you know you want her but she,s not for your rough west coats hands and ways,
> you philistine see you tis avo im off to field test aya the saucy wench


I have sighted saucy wench -in fact a somewhat middle aged but well tended spanish senorita.in any event c404,myself and GSPf spent an afternoon of fruitless scanning the assorted waters of ellesmere ,as geesea nd parries  cavorted well out of 12g range.the banter was top notch though ,bloody enjoyable and I gets me free gym workout.

----------


## 2Quack

This exact same paddock this afternoon had 3-400 on it .....

----------


## gsp follower

I thought they got fairly hard hunted down your neck of the woods .
whats changed.the making them pests .
or was it further up the Waikato they got hammered.
pretty fruitless for us today I suspect the southerly of a day or ago has moved the big mob and rhey,l drift back in the next week or so.
the harvest stopping deads probably a factor to.
we had a good setup but no lookers of either target species cup a tea was good tho.

----------


## 2Quack

Yup they do ..... A lot of them by us hahaha. If they’re hunted properly (now is the time as there’s plenty of juveys that have never seen a decoy or flag) you can usually get a couple of decent hunts per mob but some mobs have been harassed so much they now won’t fly very far and choose to walk from the lake to the paddocks, so many more people chasing em makes it hard to wait for the right conditions to have a really big bomb up. Scouted same mob again this arvo and will hit em in the morning and probably afternoon if they choose not to fly early. 
There are literally thousands of Canada’s in our small area and if they hadn’t taken them off the game bird list there wouldve been serious consequences for some farmers especially now with bugger all rain and grass for stock 
If your ever up this way come kill a few for us ...

----------


## Micky Duck

they didnt need to be taken off gamebird list to control numbers,the rules/limits/regulation COULD have been changed and geese keep the king of gamebird status.
shooting on ground or water to start with couldve upped the tally taken.  24hr hunting ....shooting from moving vechile/boat .
they were culled before the changes using centrefires or rimfires.......it just wasnt allowed to be done by general public.

----------


## 2Quack

Removing the king from his throne was the best thing that happened up here, it opened up a totally new season of wing shooting and allowed us to remove at least some of the population which otherwise would have had to have been culled using the aforementioned methods, which aren’t “sporting” and having participated in said culls as Joe Public they are not very effective in reducing numbers, semiautomatic fire from a helicopter is though!!! Canada’s are awesome birds to hunt but they are also highly destructive of crops and pasture, they take a lot of time watching and scouting to nail in big numbers and learn very quickly what a spread of decoys and grass covered blinds are, so if anyone wants to put in the mahi I can organise access to plenty of goose shit covered paddocks out my way

----------


## kotuku

well they may be easy in your area but 180sq km of te  waihora /lake ellesmere their ancestral SI home   is a different challenge all together.one of their biggest hoochies on ellesmere is a private lagoon  guarded  religiously  and beyond general access.
 culling -ye pan exercise in fruitlessness on ellesmere -merely made the birds more bloody paranoid.Ive been gathering all sorts of reports re their location and behaviour ,and am tracking so together with the crew we know theyll be out and about when guts 'are empty !
patience is a virtue -waited 2yrs to nail those ones the other day.

----------


## gsp follower

> they didnt need to be taken off gamebird list to control numbers,the rules/limits/regulation COULD have been changed and geese keep the king of gamebird status.
> shooting on ground or water to start with couldve upped the tally taken.  24hr hunting ....shooting from moving vechile/boat .
> they were culled before the changes using centrefires or rimfires.......it just wasnt allowed to be done by general public.


after mellowing to the farmers plight and hunter inability at times to help 
ive realised better communication and co ordination could have solved a lot of the mass events on farms .
farmers didn't like being told what to do on their own land with a species they didn't want or ask for and hunters thought their 100 buks a year entitled them to all the say
.now the way it is we both lose I think .
 but maybe we can start over and sort it together.
 f&g has to play a part to and put the game back into its name.
also not allowing them a place to where you cant get at them is a factor to.
but im piclkin the last few years of intence pressure has spread them to places they weren't before
 tho whether they,d eventualy got there anyway is anyones guess.

----------


## 2Quack

They’re definitely not easy Kotuku hahaha many an early morning has resulted in nothing more than a lie down in the paddock, Your right about them following their guts, Geese are pretty simple when it comes to that side of things, food, water and grit are about the only things they need,  find those locations and your odds of tipping a couple over increase greatly.
Report from the boys this morning 40 odd by 8.30am with the bro’s young fulla slaying his first with his new 20g they plan to wait em out for the day so hopefully they’ll fly this arvo or it’s gunna be a long stinking hot day in the blinds for them hahahaha

----------


## 2Quack

Question .... have you guys shooting the big water tried the goose kites?? We had a couple we used on lake Waikare a few years back, they seemed to attract them, along with flagging into range for a couple of shots.

----------


## gsp follower

> They’re definitely not easy Kotuku hahaha many an early morning has resulted in nothing more than a lie down in the paddock, Your right about them following their guts, Geese are pretty simple when it comes to that side of things, food, water and grit are about the only things they need,  find those locations and your odds of tipping a couple over increase greatly.
> Report from the boys this morning 40 odd by 8.30am with the bro’s young fulla slaying his first with his new 20g they plan to wait em out for the day so hopefully they’ll fly this arvo or it’s gunna be a long stinking hot day in the blinds for them hahahaha


nah never tried goose kites or flagging really.
 mostly cos we,ve been on their flightlines or their grub runs.
tell the young fella 30 gram gamebore 3,s or fiochi 30 gram k2.s are deadly out of the 20 gauge 0ver paddocks.
 you don't need 3 inch lead in the 20g
 I figured that out pretty quick 
but now you have no choice over water as 3 inch steel or trap steel is all you get..
at the lake now im using 28 gram blackcloud steel 2.s and they aint as good believe me.

----------


## kotuku

two massive ineptly organised culls 1960s&2000s(both due to political  desires to secure the cockies vote)  on Ellesmere and in the lower southern alps resulted in mass  slaughter  on the eastern aside of SI and Inland.
TV3 anti the anti hunting lobby had a field day publicity wise.
Westcoast F&G made it quite clear they were not having a bar of it and if anyone wanted to try their luck well the sequel would be akin to having hells angels stay in a convent -It was not gonna be pretty .
One chopper pilot whom i m told discreetly offered his services was very quickly and discreetly told -take it off the table .6 geese deceased were found on lake hochstetter which was investigated very robustly with a clear view to prosecute but.no result ]
.my coast informant told me last week shes rife with em at present but again the cunning buggers will fly lake to lake -sometimes 10-20min flight and  with big deep water theyve got all the bloody aces in the pack.poerua -lake brunner 20min by car -5-10 by goose.
I dont care anyhow -to me its the whole experience of getting out there trying to out guess them and if it all comes together some of the best meat id ever slide past me dentures.

GSPF- that last statement does not mean you can chuck a big old hoary gander in me coffin when im lyin in state in the garage with trusty escort by my side!!!

----------


## Woody

Good comments through this thread. Each area throughout NZ had its unique characteristics as far ad geese were concerned. 
To me there were three key players that brought about the present situation.
1--DoC and greens twig n tweet wanted geese (and other introduced game birds) exterminated. Political leverage was always going to be used by these bigots.
2-- Federated farmers advocated for heavy culling due to crop and pasture damage, even though the damage was not nationwide.
3--- Fish and Game were being too coy because of pressure from one eyed hunters in whose eyes "the worlds greatest game bird" could do no wrong.
Of course, the bigots with the most pc and political correctness and clout took away any reasonabley equable chance of a managed solution.
Much more cooperation was and is required between f&g , hunters and farmers if a managed solution is to be found. Farmers were very bitter over the dirty dairying campaign even though it was justified, and supporting greens and DoC against f&g and hunters , LFO's was how the Federated farmers took their vengeance unfortunately.
Goose hunting including time, travel, equipment etc costs is expensive and requires dedication over the long term. Having land owners rwfuse access and having restrictive timetables and hunting rules in place did nothing to allow hunters to be more efficient.
Today, looking at the various parties in govt, doc and feds to become more reasonable is a distant dream, if the actions of this col are anything to go by; not that Nats could be proud of their record either.
Other issues like CHCH earthquake, Pike river mine, poverty and poisons keep getting more attention ay.

----------


## Micky Duck

big properties tied up not allowing access has always been and will always be an issue to controlling numbers of ANY species......now if the current bunch of greenie govt clowns decided to reduce goose numbers along same lines as they wanted to do thar...lets say 30,000 only over whole country   and mr such n such farmer has 200 on his effluent pond not allowed to access and another has 1000 on his coastal property he keeps for his mates...well the nuber left on cullable /public accessable land will be buggerall.

----------


## kotuku

the last ellesmere debacle was just that .politicians of note kate wilkinson (nat min conservation 
I saw her on Tv in an interview with one rob cope williams of CTV-no says kate were not removing them from F&Gcontrol ,farmers already have remedies they can use in pest control.
whoops what did she do?//David carter N at Min agriculture speaker of house  well he gets together with Kate and whoa F&Glose control of geese and theres a $100K fund set up(read vote buying exercise as the election was iminent) to pay for this highly organised operation.

Not forgetting F&G never got a brass bloody razoo from tigharse govts for goose control.
 Big meeting of all interested parties a so called plan agreed upon...............WTF-out of the blue ive got TV3 on the blower saying Ellesmere is awash with dead dying and crippled geese-subsequent video footage showed just that on national TV
a certain person went superballistic (hell remember ) and marched into DOC HQ in CHCH demanding some answers "-the authoriser had suddenly gone on leave.!!!!! "
amazingly he manged to secure a copy of the authorising order which I still have amongst my papers.

bugger me nek minute katey matey potatey is arsed out of conservation portfolio and a lot of soft shoe shuffle goes on as joe public starts enquiring as to  who  authorised this fuckup.

I had till recently a contact high up in DOC HQ in SI and i remember him saying how the after effects  reverberated around SI DOC offices and the shifty gazes as key players attempted to down play the whole issue .
westcoast F&G went doggo refused to have anything to do with it .
 another recent morsel on international news -the himalayan thar is almost extinct in its native himalayas and Nzs population is regarded as the only healthy one in the world. obviously noone knows about the mad cow conservation minister and DOCs ongoing efforts to cull them out of existence!
lets see -red deer ,wapiti,possums ,goats ,pigs wallabies ,-all have been subject of DOC ongoing extermination plans for years -but it appears it make fuck all difference -the animals quietly breed themselves back into big populations.hmmm whose the dumbass one might ask .I wont hold my breath.

----------


## Woody

That  kate williamson was the same minister that signed off the infamous "food bill" which outlawed possum pies and farmers markets, food stalls at school fetes and roadside stalls; unless of course you paid a $500 application fee (non refundable) to MaF to sell approved food; and modt applications were refused. Stuffed a local famous tourist operation in sth westland too ! Lord help us !

----------


## gsp follower

I wonder if geese allowed f&g to say yea mallards are tough but we got thousands of geese for you ta daa.
they don't have that crutch now and I think duck hunters are noticeing the lack of birds more.
tho I think lack isn't the case.
 theyre just spread different now and wider
the 600 bird and more duck camps on the Rakaia belay the shortages as do the 100.s if not thousands parked up in the middle of the great lakes.
I love duck hunting always have since I was 6 years old.
 but the honks of Canada geese called and setting their feet for your spread is every bit as special.
there has to be a better way and we have to make time to do what is asked by a farmer if and when called.

----------


## kotuku

> That  kate williamson was the same minister that signed off the infamous "food bill" which outlawed possum pies and farmers markets, food stalls at school fetes and roadside stalls; unless of course you paid a $500 application fee (non refundable) to MaF to sell approved food; and modt applications were refused. Stuffed a local famous tourist operation in sth westland too ! Lord help us !


yup-was a bloody lawyer for harman &co.IIRC after the lake debacle some furious Gooseman was alleged to have intended to catch a cranky old gander and pen him up in the front porch of her electorate office .dunno if it happened but shit would have been a hoot. a woman with piercing gaze but a distinctly astringent tone to her voice -not unlike a blunt skilsaw blade.

----------


## Woody

Some evil bastards out there pulling NZ strings ; then and now still.  :Sad:

----------


## 2Quack

Yep goose hunting, to do it properly is bloody expensive and time consuming, also access to places they frequent can be a challenge too.
If anyone out there in forum land is interested in hunting these things in the next few weeks PM me as we have a major influx this year and our crew ain’t big enough to knock em back, the bro’s nailed around a Hundy on Friday out of a total mob of around 1000 and they were straight back in yesterday and today, new moon is coming up so should be some good morning hunting coming up. 
Cheers

----------


## 2Quack

On F&G ... farmers used to be able to apply for permits to “ disperse “ geese on farms, which a lot of the times were done by F&G officers and their buddies ( Mostly with little success ) one occasion on our farm we managed to organise a bunch of local duck shooters to do the dispersing and they managed to disperse about 200, the next day a few of the shooters were phoned by F&G demanding names of people involved, numbers of birds and who issued the permit, also being told that this in no way was what the permits were for and that it was unlikely that any more would be issued, if this was what was going to be happening. Basically they were pissed that someone had done their job for them and they spat the dummy, have also had them turn up in nice new F&G 4x4,s while I was hunting geese on our farm ( with permit ) and begin setting up between the lake and where I was positioned ...... once they figured out the mob of geese 500m away were decoys they packed up real quick and scarpered. A lot of Stuff like that went on

----------


## gsp follower

different f&g,s behaved diferently then
down here they bent over backwards with summer seasons permits lists of hunters to call on.
but I think the national Canada hate pact was followed by feds.
 to as was pointed out get some payback and distract from dirty dairying.
the ridiculous position of he nat mp for hurinui bemoaning birds crappin in the water :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

I wish this moon would hurry up and fuckovsky 
old fat buggers staggering round in the moonlight aint my kind of goose hunting.
I want plenty  time to see them call them and get ready to shoot

----------


## 2Quack

Full moon makes for challenging hunting, they should be feeding in afternoon/evening and flying back to water in the moonlight as it’s easy to see the lake reflecting.
Dark of the moon soon so we will be setting some big morning decoy spreads, hopefully a couple of lake mobs will have joined up by then and we will get some primo shooting

----------


## gsp follower

> Full moon makes for challenging hunting, they should be feeding in afternoon/evening and flying back to water in the moonlight as it’s easy to see the lake reflecting.
> Dark of the moon soon so we will be setting some big morning decoy spreads, hopefully a couple of lake mobs will have joined up by then and we will get some primo shooting


yep cool mornings with a reasonable northerly are our buzz 
easy to set dekes for and cos we know mostly which directions they,re coming from.
 not to many rude surprises from stealth parries.

----------


## kotuku

two"old fat buggers"ventured forth again yesterday on the eternal quest.met a couple of very eager hunters in the outing -great to swap info and experiences.we did encounter one hunter who with mate claimed to have had significant success -the claim merits some scepticism because the mathematics and visual evidence fall a bit  short.
anyhow -wind was a ripper the set up ensured if any chose to come our way it wou.ld be dealt with .
however typically birds were sighted but well out of range.of major interest to me was a flight of canadas attempting to get into the embankment rd dairy farm -they were in low gear 4wd heading into the wind and you could almost see the sweat flying off them.for some reason when they got there ,it was a no go .boy oh bloody boy the return trip was almost supersonic with the wind up their bums-the fair motored,landing in the area our tow young hunters allegedly thrashed 2-3hrs earlier -hmmmmm
guys in next maimai across did'nt get chance of a crack either.
they nailed one parrie who alas managed to glide out inot open water . the squire frustrated -decided to range his newly purchased wee spanish senorita(AKA 12g sxs AYA) agin those psycopathic pigeons-alas again they just kept on keeping on!the mighty Turk (escort)remained mute!

we finally packed up after 8pm and made our way back to the wagons.with my new sled trialled (DIY  Old style build))-I can say I'd fail as a draught horse-mods required.
standing having a yarn over fly a mob of about 30-40 mallards -cant beat ma nature to provided that sort of joy!
the escort loaded is sitting handy when helloooooo  canadian-romeo&juliet hove in sight taking the evening air on the way to dine out at embankment rd.
me like a dog with two dicks as they got steadily closer grabs trusty escort and waits.however just outta range they peeled off
.had i have nailed em could have nearly dropped em direct into my car boot!!
this ..........has given this evil wee fat bastard an idea ..but as other fat bastard is on family visitng duties this week -will have to wait till next!

hmmmmm-2nd leg -Im driving home from the lake and as i come into a certain intersection my eye is drawn too oWHAAAAT-yep a mob of some 30 odd parries hovering above a nice grass paddock! Muttering a little more than bugger Idrove on!  you will keep ya teasers!!

----------


## Dano

Would like to help you out with the gooses,there are 4 of us with blinds,full bodies and ammo all keen.
Call me 0274811588,Dan.Stillwater Auckland 
Reply for 2Quack

----------


## kotuku

> Would like to help you out with the gooses,there are 4 of us with blinds,full bodies and ammo all keen.
> Call me 0274811588,Dan.Stillwater Auckland 
> Reply for 2Quack


ummmmm squire we are in christchurch!had a mob go over my house yesterday honking their wee tittties off -oh what a symphony!

----------


## Husky1600

Finally the geese have homed in on the farm I work on. Approx 200 scattered over 3 paddocks. Boss told me to quit early tonight, so I thought I'd put my layout blind and decoys out in preparation for a couple of mates coming up. Bugger me, about 100 geese and parries in the harvested pea paddock when I went in at 6pm. So put out the decoys, put up the blind, covered it in pea straw and went back home to get my shotgun and a few rounds. Thirty minutes, 16 shots, 11 geese and then I walked out cos I didn't want to stuff it up for me mates on Weds night. Breasted them all out in the sunshine, back home and in to the fridge. 

Hopefully Weds night is similar, for a couple of hours.

----------


## gsp follower

anyone who thinks parries and Canadas are easy meat .
should try the ones tradein  between mcbeans and the dairy farm  at the lake at the mo.
paranoid bstards the lot of them

----------


## paremata

There was at least 40 of them sitting on the grass by the playground by Porirua harbour.

----------


## Husky1600

Most of the geese in our area seemed to have honed in on our harvested pea paddock, 300 + for the last few days, with more scattered over another couple paddocks. Am waiting for son and mate to turn up for a decent shoot, but I've got to get the pea straw bales out and the paddock disced ready for autumn sown crop. Nine jet boats headed up the river about lunchtime and sent the geese every which way - which was a good thing cos they usually roost up in full view of the paddock. Me thoughts to meself, " them boats have got to come back down, will stir up the geese again" Dropped the decoys out under cover of the bale trailer, moved one of the layout blinds, and carried on moving bales. Knocked off at 5.45 and came back to grab a shotgun and some ammo. Was only away for 15 minutes and bugger me, when I got back there was already about 200 all around the decoys. So I walked in to the paddock, sending all the geese back to the river in full view - bugger! Climbed into the layout blind with a couple boxes of ammo and a good book, thinking I'd have to wait a while. Never started the book, the geese started to drift back in in small mobs and I finished with 29 geese on the deck and a couple more that decided they didn't want to play dead and ran away. Might go back tomorrow morning cos theres about 300 pissed off geese waiting for a feed, and they might just come in in the morning. And the morning light will be so much better - had to try and pluck a number of geese out of the evening sun, very difficult to see, let alone shoot.

----------


## gsp follower

they do love those peas even tho they,d be as hard as buckshot by now
 probably why they like them huh
last day of summer parries here I,l nip up the river pozzie for a last hurrah .
might still get a week orb two on the geese before the aprill voluntary stop.

----------


## Husky1600

> they do love those peas even tho they,d be as hard as buckshot by now
>  probably why they like them huh
> last day of summer parries here I,l nip up the river pozzie for a last hurrah .
> might still get a week orb two on the geese before the aprill voluntary stop.


Didn't realise summer parries were still on the books - should have checked my license. But if I was chasing parries, I'd be finished in 10 minutes, theres more parries than geese. Heading out now for another crack at the geese, wind has turned NW so will be interesting to see if they want to come in.

----------


## gsp follower

be safe peeps see you on the flipside of this thing or opening which evers first

----------


## Woody

https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/12232...r-canada-geese

----------


## Rushy

> https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/12232...r-canada-geese


I hope they make use of the meat for unemployed a impoverished locals.

----------


## Woody

I don't understand why they didn't flush them out regularly first.

----------

